# Follow-up to BBQ thread - Recipes



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

We're all set for the BBQ season, and big bubba B suggested in the BBQ thread that it would be a good idea to start a new thread for BBQ recipes. I agree, and would like to share with you what I think is a killer BBQ marinade recipe, of my own making, for either:
NY Striploin, Boneless Rib-Eye, or Beef tenderloin steaks, OR it works beautifully too with Rack of Lamb, or lamb rib or loin chops.
Here it is:
Time of marinating: A few hours is good, overnite is better, and up to 2 days is well.... try it out yourself and see !

Whisk the following ingredients well together:

-1/2 cup Extra Virgin Olive Oil
-1/2 cup Soy Sauce
-2 heaping tspns of Keen's Hot Mustard
-1/2 tspn (or more if you like a little heat) of ground chili ( by the jar in the Oriental section of your store)
- 2 tbspns of finely diced or pressed fresh garlic cloves (substitute shallots if you don't care for garlic)
- 1 tspn fleur de sel ( or kosher, or sea salt)
- 1 tspn freshly ground black peppercorns
- 1 level tspn each of:
Oregano (imported- from a greek deli if you can get it)
Summer Savory
Thyme
Rosemary
and a 1/2 tspn of cumin.
Note: If you don't care for too much salt, omit the salt, soy sauce has a good amount of sodium anyway)

Place meat & marinade in a sealable freezer bag or other suitable container & marinate, turning every once in a while, depending on how long you're marinating.
When ready to BBQ, scrape off excess marinade from the meat - leave at room temp for 1/2 to 1 hour, and throw unto the BBQ. Grill to the doneness you like.
I think you'll quite enjoy this !
Been cooking & BBQ'ing for well over 30 years - and IMO this is as good as, or better, than any rub or marinade you can find. Trust me.
Now, it's someone else's turn - okay?
Paul


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Tipsy Chicken

Beer butt style!!
- 1 can guiness
- 2-3 whole cloves, pinch nutmeg, dropped into can of guiness
-rub chili powder or epicure chipotle powder over chicken to suit your liking. 
Insert guiness can into chicken and stand up.

Meanwhile soak some jack daniels wood barrel wood chips in water. Wrap soaked chips in foil, poke lots of holes in foil. Place packet in bbq on one side and crank up the heat for 5-10 mins. Turn down chicken side of bbq to low or off, and turn other wood chip side to med low, stand the violated chicken in bbq... Turn every 15 mins to cook evenly. Should acquire almost black exterior....extreme juicy inside. Smoke flavour is to die for.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

That sounds real good katie
I've done beer can chicken several times, but not smoked with Jack Daniels wood barrel chips (I'll have to find some), nor with chipotle powder.
I have a can of chipotle peppers in adobe sauce, and I think that would do nicely as well, rather than the powder. Thanks for sharing.

Now, is there anyone else out there with a good recipe for say, pork tenderloin kebabs ?

Anyone really like lamb ?
I have a great recipe for ground lamb kebabs served with a home-made tzaziki sauce that's to die for.
If interested, let me know.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I found the wood chips in the seasonal section of my home hardware!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I love rack of lamb. I get the vacuum sealed one from T&T when its on special. As low as $9.99. Otherwise too expensive. The same rack of lamb is sold at Langley Farm Mkt on Kingsway near 12th (New West border) for $11.99 I think.

For lamb chops, I usually just use lots of rosemary, some chopped fresh garlic, seasoning salt & fresh ground black pepper. 

For chicken & steaks & ribs, I use a lot of different Asian sauces (oyster, soya, black soy, etc.) plus garlic, black pepper, sweet chili, hot chili, and some honey (optional). Marinade in fridge for 1 to 3 days. Throw on a hot bbq. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

For salmon, I do cedar plank salmon. For Felicia's one month parties, I planked & bbq/smoked about 20 large salmon fillets over 3 full days. Just squeeze some lemon, some fresh ground black pepper & a dash of seasoning salt. I soak the planks (cut from a stump up in Powell River while camping) overnight.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I bbq tonnes and couldn't tell you any of my recipes as I never follow one For steaks I never marinade because IMO why cover the taste of a good cut of meat. All I do is just before they are ready to go on I brush on olive oil then sprinkle with kosher salt and cracked pepper and that is it.

For my rotisserie beef roasts I peel one whole bulb of garlic and soak the garlic in a solution of red wine, apple juice and soya sauce for a day then I take the garlic and stuff it in the roast then use the meat injector to get all the liquid inside then right onto the bbq. Usually also the day before I make some sorta dry rub for the beef and rub that on and let it sit over night.

I have never done the beer can chicken but have been wanting to but what I want to try is tequila and orange juice instead of beer.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

*brown sugar bacon wrapped fillets*

Here is a really good healthy recpie  I combined a brown sugar bacon recipe with my favorite steaks and I really like it, chili powder is actually really good in this.

1/8 cup brown sugar
1 tsp chili powder
4 strips thick cut bacon
4 baseball top sirloin

Mix together and dredge bacon in brown sugar/chili powder to get good and coated. Season your steak with a bit of olive oil, sea salt and pepper, wrap it in the bacon and grill to your liking. The bacon in itself it worth making.

I also did a pork tenderloin marinade the other week, I wish I wrote it down but it turned out fantastic, it was approcimately a 3-1 ratio of olive oil to balsamic, 3 cloves of garlic, 1/8th cup fresh oregano, 2 Tbsp fresh rosmary, half a lemon, salt and pepper, vacuum sealed it for 24 hours to marinate, although I may be missing some things, I tried it the other night again and it wasnt the same.

For anyone who likes dessert I marinate pineapple in malibu, brown sugar, and cinniman and BBQ for a few minutes per side until carmalized, serve with ice cream  Peaches and plums also work great on the BBQ.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I make thin rounds of apple slices and bbq them for a few minutes per side, then brush on melted butter and prinkle with sugar, cinnamon and a little bit of ground chipolte pepper and take them off after a couple of minutes. I do it for people who come over for a bbq and everyone loves it, got it from Bobby Flay.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I also do a chicken halves, and everyone loves them, here is what I do:

buy a whole chicken, cut it in half, (see internet for instructions if you don't know how, it isn't to hard) and I season it with a basic BBQ rub for about 3-4 hours (could be longer). 

I then BBQ for about 15 minutes per side, and put a mop sause (viniger with an oinion chopped and soaked in the vinigar, as well as hot peppers, they add flavour to the vinigar mix) every 5 minutes or so. This adds flavour and keeps the chicken moist. 

After each side has cooked for 15 minutes, I add my favorite BBQ sauce (I like sweet BBQ sauces like a sweet baby rays or something) and cook each side for about 2 minutes so as to not burn the BBQ sauce. Serve with a side of BBQ sauce.

I do beer can chicken also, and this recipes is equally as good and doesn't take quite as long.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey, these new recipes sound good. There are some interesting variations here to what I generally do, and that I'm going to have to try. Keep up the good work, folks - I'm sure we can all learn something from these posts.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

to add to the grilled apples...
grilled pineapple is amazing.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Tipsy chicken is AWESOME!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

oh effox did you try it?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, two beers for the chickens, 6 for me.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Good call!!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Try this chili glaze on chicken wings:
Break/cut wings in two separate pieces, and remove wing tips, or use drumettes.
Bake or Grill - 400 degrees in the oven for 20-30 minutes, paint on the glaze, cook for 10 minutes, turn, glaze other side and bake for another 10 minutes. Finish off for a minute under the broil setting. For BBQ, same cooking time on med. heat, - glaze for the last few minutes on each side. 
( Note: Lightly coat wings with veg oil & season w/salt & pepper before placing in oven or on grill.)

Glaze: (Whisk well to combine all ingredients)
4 tbpns reg. chili sauce
4 tbspns soy sauce
4 tbspns thai sweet chili sauce
3 tspns chili-garlic sauce ("sriracha" in the oriental section of your store)
3 tspns reg. BBQ sauce
2 tspns apricot jam
1 tspn sesame oil
1 tspn fresh grated ginger
Top with toasted sesame seeds when done.
Add more heat if you like - hot sauce, cayenne - whatever. 
You'll love them!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Wow that sounds fantastic


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Whole ears of corn brushed with hoisin sauce and grilled are great. Just boil the corn, brush on the sauce, grill a minute or so to make it crispy. Yum!

Also, whole salmon stuffed with sliced zucchini, mushrooms and rice, or with slices of lemon and lime with butter, then wrapped in tinfoil and BBQ'd is really good.

Maybe we need to have a BCA BBQ potluck...


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

That chicken wing chili glaze is another "killer" sauce. Try it !!!

Here's another little recipe, simple, but real good appies.

Get a pack of pork button bones @ Save-On or Price smart foods - they usually have them. They're the same as the "dry ribs" you get @ Earl's restaurants.

Cut the riblets diagonally between the small bones to make pieces approx. 1" to 1 & 1/2" each. Lightly coat with veg oil, and season generously with Sea or Kosher Salt & freshly ground black pepper. (may add BBQ sauce of your choice if you would prefer them that way.
Bake in a 425 degree oven on a tin-foiled tray for 30 minutes or so on each side until browned and crispy. On a med.-high heat BBQ, place them in a mesh holder, turning occasionally until well crisped. Good stuff !


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

katie - just to let you know - tried your recipe for the beer can chicken with chipotle and Jack Daniel's flavored wood chips - it was fantastic !!!
Very moist & extremely flavorful - I'll certainly do it again - thanks!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Hey you are welcome! Last night I did beer can chicken again, but with Canterbury beer (local to Pacific Western Brewery!) With garlic dropped in the can, and clubhouse's Sweet with Heat as a rub, and at the end some bbq sauce, smoked with black cherry wood chips. That was also a huge winner.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Darn. No more cans of beer. Just bottles. Hmmmm, may have to pour the beer into a can to try this one of these days.

BBQ season (actually I BBQ year round) & just picked up some pork ribs for this weekend.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

my favourite way to do pork ribs is boil them until cooked (do this in the morning), and scrape off all the fat. save the broth for soup later on. 

marinate from there in worchestershire and garlic for the rest of the day until grilling time, then coat repeatedly with very thin layers of bbq sauce mixed with beer (there I go again with the beer!) as you grill them slowly. Add wood smoke if you like


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I do something similar.

I also do the ribs without boiling & marinade for a couple of days instead.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I never boil my ribs, low and slow Today I am having my Mom and Grandma over for dinner for the first time ever along with other family. On one bbq I will have a large eye of round beef roast on the rotiserrie and on the smoker a full pork loin. They have both been marinating since yesterday.

The loin has been rubbed with a mixture of dijon mustard, apple cider vinegar, brown sugar,garlic powder, fresh rosemary,thyme and sage, also some crushed mustard seed and a bit of kosher salt. I will also be injecting it with a mixture of melon mango juice and apple cider vinegar and probably use cherry wood for the smoke.

The beef has been rubbed with a mixture of apple lime juice, redwine vinegar,paprika,brown sugar,salt,chili powder,cracked black pepper,garlic powder, ginger paste and probably a couple of other things I can't remember. I have been soaking two full bulbs of garlic in soysauce,redwine vinegar and apple lime juice and this mixture will be injected into the roast and all the cloves of garlic will be stuffed in it, that way you get pieces of garlic in every slice, I will also add some smoke to this probably using apple wood.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I have some chicken marinating for a birthday bbq tomorrow! They are sitting in some chili oil sauce stuff (from the chinese store in town) and fresh crushed garlic, clubhouse sweet with heat, and pineapple juice. Smoking that with black cherry wood chips. Hamburgers are ready to go, mixed that with diced up banana peppers, same clubhouse seasoning, garlic, worchestershire, and some oats to bind it. Used my fancy ancient tupperware hamburger press. Mmmm are you all jealous yet?


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I tried out a new one the other day I thought I would share it with you all. I got some cornish game hens, and I cut them down the back so I could grill them flat, and still whole. Then I made a mustard BBQ sauce (easy to find recipes online, 4 simple ingredients) and I then mixed half of the bbq sauce with some butter and fresh finely chopped basil, and I spread it on the bird to merinate for at least 4 hours (I put most of it under the skin so as to get the flavour in the meat and not have the bbq sauce burn beforeh the bird was cooking, which could happen during the BBQing process.

BBQed it (direct grilling, not indirect) and just before the end I put some of the BBQ sauce (the mustard BBQ sauce) on the birds and finished the grilling. It was very tasty and it is kind of nice as they are the perfect size for one person. Serve with wild rice and some sort of vegetable, and my wife was pretty impressed. 

One note, you have to keep a close eye on this one as the butter and fat from the bird will cause flair ups, but it leaves you with really nice crispy tasty skin.

Curtis


----------

